# Poll on salt use from AP



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

View Poll Results: What kind of Salt Mix do you currently use?
This poll is from 2010

Brightwell Neomarine 0 0%
CoraLife 10 2.65%
D-D H2Ocean 54 14.29%
*Instant Ocean 191 50.53%*
Red Sea 5 1.32%
Red Sea Coral Pro 16 4.23%
Reef Crystals 41 10.85%
Reefer's Best 3 0.79%
SeaChem Marine Salt 2 0.53%
SeaChem Reef Salt 11 2.91%
Tropic Marin 7 1.85%
tropic Marin Pro Reef 28 7.41%
Tunze Reef Salt 0 0%
Other 10 2.65%

from the web

What brand of sea salt mix do you use?

*Instant Ocean (7287) 
45%	*

Tropic Marin (1224) 
7%

hW Marinemix (166) 
1%

Reef Crystals (1706) 
10%

Red Sea (1427) 
8%

Kent (1093) 
6%

Coralife (1072) 
6%

Sea Chem (334) 
2%

Coral Sea (214) 
1%

Other (1624) 
10%

*Buyer's guide to marine salt*

http://www.fishkeepingforum.co.uk/forum/printer_friendly_posts.asp?TID=2489

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I use Aquavitro Salinity myself. Too bad it wasn't on the poll. 

Though I am running low. I was thinking on switching to Instant Ocean with the salt sale for it at Big Als coming up. Since it got the highest usage is it a decent salt?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the thread from Reef Central

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2108001&highlight=what+s+the+best+salt

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

